# Mafia : Game Thread



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome players to the first Heresy Online Mafia game.

Before we begin here is a detailed run down of the rules.

1: NO DISCUSSION OFF THREAD. This should go without saying, but do not discuss your role, or anything that happens on this thread anywhere else. If I find out people are ignoring this rule, you will be booted from the game. it spoils the game experience for everyone. 
EXCEPTION: Mafia members may discuss anyhting they wish privately.

2: DO NOT EDIT YOUR POSTS. Since people have to analyse what you write to decide if you are a mafia man or an innocent man. Do not edit any posts. EVEN FOR TYPOS. No editting, ever. Any editors will be killed off.

3: DO NOT POST DURING THE NIGHT PHASE. No posting in this thread during the night phase. If you have a night action, you should PM it to Whizzwang (The Narrator) Phase changes will be posted in YELLOW so there is no excuse.

4: During the day phase you may vote to hang a town member (hopefully mafia) to nominate a hanging victim simply type "VOTE: PLAYERNAME" or "VOTE: NO HANG" once a majority vote has passed, that person will be lynched and we aill procedd with the next night phase. Dead players roles are revelaed upon death.

5: HAVE FUN. This is a game, do not take anything personally, it helps if you think of this as a pseudo-roleplay game where you play a character.

THE CAST:
1: Marxalvia
2: Inquisitor Varius
3: Jaws900
4: Captain Stillios
5: Baron Spikey
6: ROT
7: WarpZombie
8: Deathbringer
9: Deneris
10: Varica
11: Asmodeun
12: Cocakoala
13: Hippypancake
14: Angel of Blood


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

The small town of Heresyville has some unwanted guests. Rumours abound that the mafia has set up shop in this sleepy little backwater town and the natives are restless. Cut off from the outside world by a freak storm that has taken out all communication and transport links it is up to the townsfolk to defend the town themselves.

The townsfolk win when they eliminate ALL the mafia

The mafia win when they equal or outnumber the townsfolk


IT IS NOW THE NIGHT PHASE. DO NOT POST HERE. IF YOU HAVE A NIGHT ACTION PM IT TO WHIZZWANG. 

NIGHT PHASE ENDS 20:00 UK TIME ON FRIDAY


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to go out this evening so I'm ending the night phase a bit early so you guys can get stuck in.


Dawn breaks in the sleepy town of heresyville. The townsfolk stumble from their homes and make their way to the civic hall. A quick headcount reveals that the night appears to have passed without incident, everyone is present and accounted for.

Players Remaining: 14

IT IS NOW THE DAY PHASE, YOU MAY NOW POST IN THIS THREAD. REMEMBER NO EDITTING, hAVE FUN AND GOOD HUNTING

Votes needed to lynch: 8


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't really know why would lynch someone when we have no clues what so ever on anything


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Come on someone has to have an idea. Someone with a special role perhaps? Anyone?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

if you are not a part of the cast for this, can you please refrain from posting.

I will be running more of these so you can always sign up for those after


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going with Darkreever on this

VOTE: BaronSpikey

xD just for the fun of it


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

You know what? "Why not" is really all we can go off now.  There aren't any clues yet!

Vote: To Be Announced when more people present their agruments


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Vote: Baron Spikey!

Because I can!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Y'know what? I'll follow the crowd on this one. 
Vote: Baron Spikey


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Current vote count

Baron Spikey: 3

Votes needed to lynch: 8

Just to address the gatecrashing by Darkreever. Please remember he is not a member of the cast so his intrusion should be ignored as he has no game knowledge. I'm currently trying to get it removed.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Get the post removed, or get me removed from the staff? Because all you need to do for the first one is ask nicely; as for the second one, good luck with that. 

-this post edited and the other ones removed upon request.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

you know nothing about how this game works yet you insisted on just charging in randomly, your help was neither asked for nor wanted.

You took it uppon yourself to get involved despite the fact you are not a part of this game.

Please familiarise yourself with how forum mafia works before making an even bigger fool of yourself. I asked politley not to involve yourself but you have done nothing but treat me with hostility.

Please remove your posts from this thread and stay out of it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Whizzwang calm down and consider me lynched because I don't want to put up with your attitude.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I will go with the majority here for the fun of it,

Vote: Baron Spikey


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok both of you just forget it and lets get on with the game.

Vote: Baron Spikey. Seeing as he has virtually asked for it.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

well that's six


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@Baron: C'mon, don't ask to be lynched! This is more like martyrdom and less like an angry mob o' villagers. 

@DarkReever: In defence, he did ask you nicely. Don't wind him up for kicks, ok? We're not launching a conspiracy to take you off staff; Whizzwang is simply trying to get your post out of a game thread. No need to be prickly.

@Whizzwang: That goes for you too, ok? While DarkReever did intrude upon the thread, it's not worth snapping at the staff. If you're having disagreements, ask another mod to remove his post, or find a way to work it out peacefully.

Thus spaketh the town diplomat.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Have people just lost interest in this then? Got any plans to get this going Whizzwang?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

PMing the missing guys at the moment.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

vote for Inquisitor Varrius....h'es the only one not jumping on the band wagon! :grin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

gah what a tool, i was sat there looking at the thread in the off topic board this whole time /facepalm

Go with baron seeing as he says hes out


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wakes up from his drunken stupor in the town square, votes for _Baron Spikey_, then goes back to sleep...*


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Vote Count

No Lynch : 0

Baron Spiky : 8

Inquisitor Varrius : 1



The townsfolk have spoken. The frenzied mob storm on Baron Spikey's house and drag him into the street. Fitting a noose around his neck he is suspended from the nearest sturdy tree and the crowd cheer as he breathes his last........ It is only after the killing fever subsides that anyone thinks to enter his house and check for any criminal acts, what you find however are medical certificates and educational certificates from prestigous hospitals.

DAY ONE: Baron Spikey - Lynched - Town Doctor


IT IS NOW THE NIGHT PHASE. DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD. PM YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS TO WHIZZWANG.

Night phase ends at 20:00 Saturday 4th (or earlier if all night actions are received)


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

It is morning. You all wake and start to gather once more at the city hall so a head count may be taken. Today though, there are people missing. A recount shows that Deneris is strangely absent. Racing to his home you discover he has been killed. Shot dead in the night, 2 in the chest 1 in the head. No mistake, the mafia got to him.

While returning to the central location to discuss the town's future, a cry is raised and the body of Varica is found in a dumpster, hogtied and naked. Poor guy. In a bag next to him are a few persoanl effects including his Police Enforcement badge.

Day 2: 2 dead. Deneris (Townsfolk) Varica (Sherriff)

Remaining cast:
1: Marxalvia
2: Inquisitor Varius
3: Jaws900
4: Captain Stillios
5: Baron Spikey: Dead, lynched day 1.
6: ROT
7: WarpZombie
8: Deathbringer
9: Deneris: Dead, killed night 2
10: Varica = Dead. Killed night 2
11: Asmodeun
12: Cocakoala
13: Hippypancake
14: Angel of Blood



IT IS NOW THE DAY PHASE. YOU MAY NOW POST IN THIS THREAD.

Votes required to lynch / no lynch = 6


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for ROT, he seems suspicious to me.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

It seems likely to me that whoever talks least, is giving the least about themselves to be analysed, so, by all means we should all speak up a bit, and be more expressive.
That said, a vote must be made, I myself vote Captain Stillios
No real reason, we can't kill anyone for any good reason yet, until some sort of a pattern emerges.

We must spot it before it becomes too late, so don't think to condemn people for their actions this early on, as for now there is no evidence to base anything on.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I think it is already fucking too late but that's just my fucking opinion...I don't think I will vote for anyone but sadly this game is already fucked as the sheriff and the doctor aare dead therefore we can only win by lynching someone...which are really fucking slim chances


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think there is any point in not voting for anyone, if we just dont lynch anyone then the mafia will keep picking off people. Surely people not voting is what they want.

So I agree with Asmodeun and vote: Captain Stillios


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm telling you it's a bad fucking idea...wait...there are no good guy special characters anymore are there? aw fuck it

Vote: Captain Stillos


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Commits suicide*


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Bandwagon!  I feel bad for following the crowd like this, but there's little to work on. Anybody got any clues or hunches?

Vote: Captain Stillios


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Any clues?? trying to find out if anyone suspects you! Never trust a spanish(canadian) inquisition!!! 

Inquisitor Varrius


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh pfft. 
Although I appreciate your enthusiasm and hunch, I'd prefer if they weren't aimed at me.  I didn't realize rallying the crowd was this dangerous!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

xD at least this is somewhat entertaining but we do need someone to focus our angry at as Captain Stillios just commited suicide


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Current vote count:

ROT: 1
Inquisitor Varrius: 1
Capt Sillios: 4
No Lynch: 0

Votes needed to hang 6

Stillios is very much alive and kicking until he is lynched or killed.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

so his suicide attempt failed?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Why did my attempt fail?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

divine intervention.

Only the narrator had the power of death if it doesn't come from a vote to lynch or a night action.

Mayhaps you should try to defend yourself if you are not mafia? Rather than just giving in.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Is an atheist so cannot be saved by divine intervention*

*Shoots self in head*


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I think he wins there


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Suit yourself

Dead Day 2: Captain Stillios (Townsfolk) 

votes needed to lynch 6

votes so far

ROT: 1
Inquisitor Varrius: 1
No lynch: 0

Day 2 continues.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

do people who voted for Stillios get to vote again?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

yes they can


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

VOTE: Varrius...why the fuck not?


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Hippypancake is my vote.
And if Varrius is Mafia then he can stab me in the back tonight.
Hippypancake is my vote because he's annoying:grin:, a perfectly good reason for a lynching, that and he's so damn enthusiastic to get everyone killllled.
By the way, what did the special characters _do_?


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

The doctor protected someone at night so they couldnt die during the night phase and the sherrif or whatever it was could "investigate" someone during the night phase and be told what their role was. At least I believe thats what those roles were. 

Vote: Hippypancake 

Asmodeun made me realise that he was being quite enthusiastic...


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Cocakoala said:


> The doctor protected someone at night so they couldnt die during the night phase and the sherrif or whatever it was could "investigate" someone during the night phase and be told what their role was. At least I believe thats what those roles were.



that's correct, there are also various other roles (about 100) with an assortment of special abilities.

Vigilante: can make 1 kill in a single night phase during the game
The town drunk: since he sleeps on the streets has has a %chance of witnessing a mafia hit
The Winess Protection guy: he's ex-mafia, when investigated he shows up as mafia but is acualy innocent

the list goes on. This doesn't necessarily mean we have any of these in this game though, that's just some examples of other abilities that can be used. If you google "mafia party game" you should get a massive list of different roles people have used and with what abilities.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Asmodeun said:


> Hippypancake is my vote because he's annoying:grin:, a perfectly good reason for a lynching, that and he's so damn enthusiastic to get everyone killllled.


 love you too xD I try to be annoying



Asmodeun said:


> By the way, what did the special characters _do_?


Doesn't matter one lynched himself and the other was killed the last night. Which also makes me feel that I should point out that I'm so enthusiastic (which I am ) on killing people because there is no way of killing the mafia men except for lynching



Cocakoala said:


> Vote: Hippypancake
> 
> Asmodeun made me realise that he was being quite enthusiastic...


 "KILL BURN MAIM KILL BURN MAIM KILL BURN MAIM!!!"


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Do people need another little nudge to keep this going do you think?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Well it seems that you all want to kill me sooooo...yeah


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

there's still a couple of guys who registered, confirmed their role and have yet to bother posting.

Gamers, the most apathetic social group there is. gotta love 'em )


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha I forget what I was going to say. It's pretty hard to remember the Mafia game though.
It's true it would be better if we could get everyone together on this. . . I mean, the onnly people that we have any idea as to whether they should be lynched are the ones who are talking. The mafia _could_ just by a pair of silent people who only participate be killing people at night, and that would be shit.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Vote: Captain Stillos


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Captain Stillos is dead


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Asmodeun said:


> The mafia _could_ just by a pair of silent people who only participate be killing people at night, and that would be shit.


Oh... :shok: I didn't even think of that, but it's true. That would suck!

I vote Hippypancake, because I'd really rather not vote against myself. Call me selfish, but that's how I roll.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Well *I'm* not selfish

Vote: Hippypancake


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

It's nice to know there are still selfless people around.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

(ten letter minimum)


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

If there is no upturn in game play over the weekend I'll be canning this on Monday morning. Obviously you guys who have been actively playing have my gratitude, but this is a game where yo only get out what you put in and some people just seem to be of the "can't be arsed" persuasion.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Canned.

It was an interseting idea, but since people were unwilling to actively take part it looks like it's ended.

Didn't help that we had a rough start and some people just gave up when the townsfolk specials died.

I'll leave it to the mafia if they want to make themselves known.

I may atempt to run another of these at a later date though probably with a strict age and "minimum posts on site" requirement to ensure activity.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It might also be a benefit to have the recruitment and game thread for this thing in the same sub-forum. Some people might not have posted because they did not know where this was, if you didn't say, or something came up, or they were truly lazy and couldn't be assed to go through with the commitment they signed up for.


If/when you do another one of these Whizzwang, and if you do it here in roleplay threads, then might I suggest trying to make it a little more story oriented. (Like what I did in my first post here to try and help people.) If only because the action/in-game threads in roleplay threads require a sentence minimum and whatnot.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Shame really. Hope you do decide to do another some time. I would be glad to join it. And If anyone wanted to know the Mafia was Me, Inquisitor Varrius and ROT


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm shocked that you got away with asking if anyone had any special abilities to be honest, I'd have tried to lynch you day one for that kind of blatant mafia move :laugh:


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah I was waiting for the suspicions to arise. Tho I have only just realised quite how obvious that was. We were quite lucky tbh getting the doctor killed by townsfolk after he protected himself from us and then the sheriff.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I was to ignorant to realize that there_were_ special abilities, I thought that you were just making up story for it. Oh well, next time maybe.


----------

